# Bettas and Other Fish Question



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello:

Could you please advise if the Betta (male) and (female) will go along with Mollies, Platies?

Thank you!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey there. Male Betta's tend to be bullies no matter what type of fish you put them with. They even bully the females. (I wouldn't suggest putting a male and female together, unless you have maybe 3 females to 1 male). But, even putting multiple females together can be dangerous. They are fine most of the time if there are multiple hiding spots and plenty of room, but females can still bully each other.

The male _might_ be ok if the mollies or platy's don't have long flowing fins (bettas sometimes see this as another betta), but there's no guarantee - they are territiorial and may still bully or kill the other fish.

Female Betta's are ok to go in a tank with mollies and platy's as long as there is enough room for everyone to get away from each other. I had a female in with some Cardinal tetras and male guppies and she didn't bother with them.

I have a 10g tank with shrimp, frogs, guppies, ottos and cardinals. I keep my male betta in a breeding box in the tank, so he has some company, but can't get out and hurt anyone..... this could work for you as well if you have enough room in your tank.

You also have to remember that putting a male betta (with the long flowing fins), in a tank with a filter can be dangerous. Sometimes their fins will get stuck to the filter and if you're not around to help him, he could drown. (They aren't super strong swimmers and are used to calm waters). I find the breeding box is great, because he still gets water circulation, but there is no danger of him getting stuck to the filter. I never had a problem with my female getting stuck to the filter though, as they have shorter fins.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Male bettas CANNOT be kept with females unless breeding,then only for the spawning and they must be watched.You can put him in with fifty females and there will be dead fish,whether its the male or a few females is like roulette wheel.Now you can keep a few females together in a heavily planted tank with tons of decor,but its like a smoking bomb as well.Could be a serene tank for ten years and then one day you wake up to shreaded fins and dead fish.

On the mollie issue,its up to the betta.Some will be fine and others will not.


----------



## bruceaction (Dec 24, 2010)

Greetings philly 7.I still have 5 male betta fish each one in a 10 litre tank..each set up differnetly..with live plants,,rock caves,gravile base..all are well,they can see each other.
I do put dividers between tanks as flairing at each other tanks a lot of energy,,so I only give them 10 minutes of this. remember their stomics are only as big as their eyes,,so only feed them small amounts of food,, or you will cause their death. 
change the water oftern,,remembering to keep some of the present algae.from each week in the tank.


----------

